# Google Chrome - extrem langsmer Start



## Ganon (4. Oktober 2012)

Hi,

ich musste jetzt schon mehrfach bei einer Bekannten "PC-Nothilfe" leisten, weil der Google-Browser Chrome sich merkwürdig verhielt. Ich konnte zwar die Symptome behandeln, nicht aber die Ursache finden - und einige Wochen später war das Problem dann jedes mal wieder da. Und zwar dieses:
Startet man den Chrome-Browser, dauert es extrem lange, also mehrere Minuten, bis die erste Seite geladen ist. Danach läuft er ganz normal, also schneller als der IE (nach Aussage der Bekannen). Es ist auch egal, welche Seite man da lädt, und abbrechen und eine andere Seite aufrufen ändert auch nichts: Erst wenn einmal etwas komplett geladen ist, geht wieder alles. Geholfen hat immer nur: Chrome deinstallieren und neu aufspielen. Aber halt nur vorübergehend. Es handelt sich um einen Medion-PC mit Windows Vista. Plug-Ins oder Erweiterungen sind keine installiert und der Verlauf wird beim Beenden des Browsers automatisch gelöscht. Ein Virenscan (mit Avira) wird regelmäßig gemacht und findet nichts. Kann sich das jemand erklären? 

MfG,
Ganon


----------

